# LasVegas Woodworking Show - New Product Videos



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some interesting stuff out there. Here is a link to Wood Magazines Coverage of the show:

http://woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes&_requestid=220447

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey for the link

Some real neat stuff and some real lame stuff as well  LOL 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Corey for the link
> 
> Some real neat stuff and some real lame stuff as well  LOL
> 
> Bj


Yes I agree. I am kind of surprised to see Kreg jump in with a router table. I guess they probably don't have much into it using stuff primarily that they already make. If I was a cabinet maker I would have me one of their assembly tables or the clamp and rail anyway. Neat idea. 

Not sure how granite topped table saws is going to go over. Price isn't much difference though and I hear next is a granite topped jointer. I would be afraid I would break it! 

But I did think that Dovetail jig using the table saw grooves would be pretty cool for large casework and simple. What did you think of that?

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

And the colored wood....what a waste of a tree! 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

I'm not even gonna open that link.... every time I open your links it cost me money


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nah... you'll be fine.. unless your in the market for some big stuff. Just some cool stuff and some lame stuff like Bj said.

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

The Kreg Router table doesn't look bad. I especially like the fence. Lots of nice stuff.
Thanks Corey for the link.
I'd like to go to one of these shows, however there does not seem to be one near me.

Rolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

rmaxa said:


> The Kreg Router table doesn't look bad. I especially like the fence. Lots of nice stuff.
> Thanks Corey for the link.
> I'd like to go to one of these shows, however there does not seem to be one near me.
> 
> Rolf


Hi Rolf, I was just surprised that they were jumping into what I would think to be a pretty clogged market but as I said, I suppose they are tooled up pretty well to make that anyway so no big investments and use alot of parts they have available. 

I am not sure the public is invited to this one. I think this one is a trade show for the vendors buyers etc. This is the grand daddy of them all and where the big stuff gets unvailed every year!

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes I agree Corey, not sure how that will sale for them. 

Rolf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"Dovetail jig" = I put that one on the lame side along with the Allen ratchet set. (use two power tools to do one SMALL job...) then take it down and switch the parts around, lame in my book ...

Most of them look like jokes  , I think Kreg is in for big let down, the router table market is a hard one to break in ...

I hope Harry sees the one for the Alum. templates setup, that should get him going I'm sure.. 


Bj 



challagan said:


> Yes I agree. I am kind of surprised to see Kreg jump in with a router table. I guess they probably don't have much into it using stuff primarily that they already make. If I was a cabinet maker I would have me one of their assembly tables or the clamp and rail anyway. Neat idea.
> 
> Not sure how granite topped table saws is going to go over. Price isn't much difference though and I hear next is a granite topped jointer. I would be afraid I would break it!
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> "Dovetail jig" = I put that one on the lame side along with the Allen ratchet set. (use two power tools to do one SMALL job...) then take it down and switch the parts around, lame in my book ...
> 
> ...


Bob I thought it looked pretty good for someone that doesn't want to buy a big expensive jig etc. You can put the DT's exactly where you do or don't want them. Of course if it is 200.00 for get it, it won't work. Yeah.... the ratchet allen set was like OK. Yes I think Kreg should stay with the accessory market that they are in. How about that colored wood.... 6.00 a board foot for purple wood ... lol. Great! 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

purple wood what a joke   ,the ratchet is one more joke, just pull out your ratchet from the tool box and pop on a socket Allen, short or long type..  , and save 49.95 ...






challagan said:


> Bob I thought it looked pretty good for someone that doesn't want to buy a big expensive jig etc. You can put the DT's exactly where you do or don't want them. Of course if it is 200.00 for get it, it won't work. Yeah.... the ratchet allen set was like OK. Yes I think Kreg should stay with the accessory market that they are in. How about that colored wood.... 6.00 a board foot for purple wood ... lol. Great!
> 
> corey


----------



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link, some interesting stuff.

I would like to make some points about the granite topped saw, though:

Granite is NOT more dense (denser is not a word!) than steel, they are actually about the same. The difference is actually in the way the molecules in the material are arranged. Steel, when heated and formed, will line molecules up into what can best be described as a linear locking pattern. This gives steel uniform density and strength throughout. Granite, on the other hand, has molecules formed in a random crystalline structure. This creates a surface that, while almost as dense as steel, is not uniform throughout. This is why you are able to chip granite, you are actually chipping apart one crystalline structure from the one to which it is attached. The area between these different crystals is the weak area. 

It is definitely NOT harder than stainless steel. Same reason as above.

It is not heavier than steel. See above. If you had a solid 44mm slab of steel it would actually weigh more than the granite.

Granite is a bit better with dampening vibration BUT, every time you vibrate the crystals you weaken the areas between the crystals I mentioned above.

In their defense it will maintain absolute flatness, provided it is initially milled that way and there is uniform support beneath the entire top.

Someone did do SOME research because they did use absolute black granite which is the strongest because there are less feldspar crystals in it, it is a very fine grain granite. (The finer the grain, the more dense.)

It is oblivious to heat, cold, and rust, but it is NOT oblivious to moisture. Contrary to what most believe granite and natural stone are not waterproof. Granite will absorb moisture and hold it between the crystalline structures for up to six weeks. The upside, though, is moisture does not affect the size, flatness, or strength of granite.

Just think of it this way: 44mm is about 1 3/4" thick. Take the a granite slab and steel (or cast iron) and support them both on sawhorses set three feet apart. If you have a 3 foot unsupported span of each, which would you feel safe standing on?

Sorry for the rant, it's actually one subject I know a lot about (I work with it every day) and maybe if someone knew the facts they would be able to make a more informed decision.

I won't be buying one to use...but it sure is pretty, eh?

Don't even get me started on purple wood and ratcheting allen wrenches...

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wasn't going to open the link until I saw Bj's remark re-aluminium guides and when I did I only saw bearing cutters being used. Did I miss something?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think he was talking about the guys aluminum adjustable template guide Harry. I think it was on the first day maybe.

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I didn't see any reference to colored wood. I happen to have several nice boards of purpleheart in my shop and it is a pleasure to work with, similar to walnut. What is wrong with purple?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike, pupleheart is a natural exotic species and is way different than what I am referring to. There are 4 days of video at the show. Not sure which day it is but these guys go out to live trees and shoot dye into the tree and and it wicks all the way up to the top of the tree within 2 weeks. Then they harvest it. It's like pastel colored purple, green, orange, red etc. Crazy I think... Enjoy your Purpleheart, it's beautiful stuff, I have some Purpleheart turning squares.... I do find it rather chippy wood though, but all exotics have there little things about them. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Not to jump tracks but still waiting to see your Box with the lid.. 

Maybe made out of purpleheart that would be neat 


Bj 





Mike said:


> I didn't see any reference to colored wood. I happen to have several nice boards of purpleheart in my shop and it is a pleasure to work with, similar to walnut. What is wrong with purple?


----------



## tileart (Jul 4, 2007)

I love purpleheart, it's the pastel tie-die look with pink and purple and...

I told you not to get me going... 

Sorry for the granite dissertation this morning, couldn't sleep.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

tileart said:


> I love purpleheart, it's the pastel tie-die look with pink and purple and...
> 
> I told you not to get me going...
> 
> Sorry for the granite dissertation this morning, couldn't sleep.


You just confirmed what I was thinking Roger. If they don't grind it any flatter than some of the table saws tops I read about. My delta was flat but it was rough... they don't go thru the same process anymore. That's the one thing, The granite should be smooth. I smoothed mine out with WD40 and a scrubbing pad. 

With all that said, Steel City is a new company that is making very nice products to date. Maybe they will make it work!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought that ChestMate dovetail jig was a SUPER invention!!

You can just make DT's anywhere you want... Just make a Story Stick with 1/8" slots where you want a DT!

Couldn't be simpler than that...

I don't think he said what the cost was...  

The most Overpriced thing I saw was the Arc Drawing aid... a plastic segmented ruler with some springs... for a whopping $50!!

Very interesting videos...

Thank you for the Link...


----------

